# Late Christmas for Jaster's kids



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Since this has been posted already . I figured to do a post on who wanted to help cover Jaster's boys amazing weekend. We can figure out how to get it to him later but wanted to give everybody a chance to partisipate. Catcrusher has offered one for free but I would like to see if we can cover his cost at least . Mullet Hunter started the ball rolling. Buck chaser , splittine, Jason, emeraldghost, achim2, chapmanstew, dehook I took from previous post. Please add your name if you would like to help.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm down, amazing bucks!!


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Espo just texted that he's in.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Yall have this old Dad in tears. I could not ask for a better group of Brothers/sisters than any one of you. Thankyou all Very Much. I am in debt to each and every one of you. You name what you need and I will do it!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

One of you tech savvy fellas set up a go fund me account. Also I think I would let Jason choose who mounts the deer. I know mounts have been offered up by several members. I don't wanna hurt anyone feelings but I feel he should have the opportunity to take the deer to whomever he wishes "if it's not already there" let's get it done!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Probably a good idea to name the goal and keep a tally so we know how much is needed. Go fund me is gonna charge a fee. Would be better to go in house, imho.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Go fund me would be great. I'm sure someone on here knows how.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah, gofundme charges a fee. I could set one up if that's the preferred route, can get it done tonight


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Is this for a mount? You know they are going to be rubbing that in your face for a long time...... hehehehe
Btw Youcaring.com is free there is just a processing fee of 2.9% and a .30 cent transactionfee which is standard. Unlike the GoFundme which is the 5%+2.9% and .30 cent transaction fee= 7.9%+ the transactions fees.
Which one are we doing the fund raiser for I almost have the Youcaring done. Whos bank account are we using? lol That is all I need to finish the youcaring.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Grouper22 is in


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Here we go I just need the picture
https://www.youcaring.com/jaster-pff-501022


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Pay pal, gifts are free. I learned go fund me charges 9%. Just am fyi


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I can send pictures to whom ever. My # 850-777-4920


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm in, let us know how much once everyone has committed. Congrats again Jaster


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Guys I put $500 for the mount because since he is picking where he is taking it. It is a once in a lifetime deer and should be once and a lifetime mount and make sure it goes to a top place. I honestly just picked a number just to get the ball rolling.


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

In!


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Did you set it up to go straight to jaster?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Sent through the youcaring link, thanks Brandon. It uses wepay, so once it's done they'll mail a check, it's pretty straightforward


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

hyco said:


> Did you set it up to go straight to jaster?


It will only do that when I finally donate it and I will have to get his account number or paypal account from him so when I do send it to him it gets there.


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

When y'all get it figured out let me know exactly what I need to do please, I'm tech challenged lol


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Buckchaser said:


> When y'all get it figured out let me know exactly what I need to do please, I'm tech challenged lol


Just click the link Brandon posted, it's super easy


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

2x in ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Is this going for both boys mounts?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah...this is gonna be fer both mounts right???


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Jason said:


> yeah...this is gonna be fer both mounts right???


I thought it was just for one I can make another one?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Done......Brandon, it will let folks donate past the 5 bill mark won't it???:001_huh:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Brandon_SPC said:


> I thought it was just for one I can make another one?


 As long as it won't be topped out at the 5 bill mark, just let folks keep donating or there may be a way to edit the top out???


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Jason said:


> Done......Brandon, it will let folks donate past the 5 bill mark won't it???:001_huh:


Umm not positive because I have never needed one to go past the marked point but we can find out! If it doesn't then I will just create another one.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

I believe Catcrusher is doing both mounts. Just let it go till we hit $500 then we can go from there.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Alright ladies we are over half way, stay motivated or do we need Jason to pull out his foot album to motivate us???!!!:no:


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm DEFINITELY in. Congrats again. 

Nobody deserves this more than the Hayes Family!!!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

We can help make this dream a reality for these deserving young men. :thumbup:

Special Thanks to everyone involved, and especially to CatCrusher for his generous offer.


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Done! Just pushed it over the 500$ mark.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Up to $510 so it won't top out.....W/ everyone, I'm sure it'll grow enough fer both mounts!!!


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

I want in on this action.. It might take me a little to figure out how cause I'm very un techy but I definitely would like to help towards getting both boys mounts


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Broadheadstiffshaft said:


> I want in on this action.. It might take me a little to figure out how cause I'm very un techy but I definitely would like to help towards getting both boys mounts


Easy peasy, just click on the link Brandon put I think on page 2 and it's like buying on line....just follow directions.:thumbsup:


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

I just did, that was super easy, thank goodness for you tech people out there..


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Well now I'm not sure but I just found what I think was the first one, didn't go looking around for a second one, hope it all gets to the same place


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

Just donated and got it up to $600 total. Make sure to post pics when they are done, congrats again! :thumbsup:


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm relatively new to the area and the PFF, and I can say the caliber of people on PFF and there willingness to help anyone is something very special. It is definitely an amazing group of guys and gals. Jaster tell your boy congrats on the amazing buck and I know the mount he gets will be a life long cherished memory.


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted (Brandon's iPhone.)

I'm in! Congrats to both of the boys for their deer!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

765.00


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Over 800 now:thumbsup:


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

835 now, gonna look good on the wall.


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Just gave and it's up to $865. Had to. Read about yall everyday. Good job jaster. WOOHOO


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

With the extra Jason, I think you and momma need a well deserved night out by YOURSELVES!!! maybe a couples massage and nice dinner!!!!


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Done. Couldn't be happier for you and your family Jason!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

We are currently at $905 are we going to let it simmer for a few more days before donating? Every voice in that has donated and here is the link for anyone else that would like to donate so you do not have to scroll through pages and find the link.

https://www.youcaring.com/jaster-pff-501022


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Not everybody gets on the PFF regularly, so maybe bump it up once a day.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Brandon, since CatCrusher is helping out GREATLY, he'll deserve a big tip and like I said, Jason and momma need some time alone so it would help out as a big stress reliever... I say let it go and let folks decide when enough is enough...


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

$955 now. Maybe a few will come along and push it over the grand mark!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Emerald Ghost said:


> Not everybody gets on the PFF regularly, so maybe bump it up once a day.


That's a SIN Pat!!!!:001_huh::shifty:


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

You all are amazing individuals. I can not thankyou all enough. I was in a Moral delima all day. I had plans to use CatCrusher who graciously donated his time and material to mount them. But you see, my boys attended Sportsman Night Out at Marcus Pointe a few months ago, there they saw all of Mr Coopers Taxidermy work. They remembered his name and him. They said if they could choose they wanted Mr Cooper to do them. I could not tell them no. So dropped off and deposit made. Thankyou all so very very much. My boys are so stoked, and i am still speechless. Thankyou pff from my family to each of yours. I hope I can personally thank each and every one of you soon. If I had a big enough place to host a lunch we would have vinison in a few weeks. Maybe after season, we can do just that? 

Again, thankyou all so very much, for your acts of kindness


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Again, thankyou to CatCrusher for understanding. Heck maybe I will kill one in 2 weeks, and pay you to mount mine for me??? Haha, not that there are any Big Boys left up at our place, hahaha. Fun to dream though


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nothing wrong w/ that Jason.....Chad does awesome work and he gets on here from time to time so maybe he's aware and cut you some slack on the bill! You are still getting a well deserved great hook up brother!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Jason said:


> With the extra Jason, I think you and momma need a well deserved night out by YOURSELVES!!! maybe a couples massage and nice dinner!!!!


Hahahaha, you ever seen the commercial, new husband and wife eat tomantic dinner, then head up stairs and tell each other they have 20 minutes to do what ever, and the plot insinuates some play time? Then it shows 3 kids latter, house is a wteck and they head up stairs and say we have 20 minutes, plot changes to them sleeping? 

Yea if we had sitters, momma and me be crashed in the bed for 12 hrs straight. No moving, no loving just hard core crash!!! Hahaha


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Jason said:


> Brandon, since CatCrusher is helping out GREATLY, he'll deserve a big tip and like I said, Jason and momma need some time alone so it would help out as a big stress reliever... I say let it go and let folks decide when enough is enough...


Fine by me just curious since I will be having to send it but it will be a little while before the mounts are done so we can bump it for a while! :thumbup:


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

jaster said:


> Haha, not that there are any Big Boys left up at our place, hahaha. Fun to dream though



Don't say that Jason, ruts just getting started so there's no telling what you'll see! We always killed a couple at our old place in Andalusia during the rut that we had never seen on camera before. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

jaster said:


> You all are amazing individuals. I can not thankyou all enough. I was in a Moral delima all day. I had plans to use CatCrusher who graciously donated his time and material to mount them. But you see, my boys attended Sportsman Night Out at Marcus Pointe a few months ago, there they saw all of Mr Coopers Taxidermy work. They remembered his name and him. They said if they could choose they wanted Mr Cooper to do them. I could not tell them no. So dropped off and deposit made. Thankyou all so very very much. My boys are so stoked, and i am still speechless. Thankyou pff from my family to each of yours. I hope I can personally thank each and every one of you soon. If I had a big enough place to host a lunch we would have vinison in a few weeks. Maybe after season, we can do just that?
> 
> Again, thankyou all so very much, for your acts of kindness


Blackwater during the summer bring tubes and water guns lol


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Sounds like a plan. Coldwater is bettter in my opinion?? Lol


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

jaster said:


> Sounds like a plan. Coldwater is bettter in my opinion?? Lol


haha where ever food, good people, and a good time is all I care about :thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

jaster said:


> Hahahaha, you ever seen the commercial, new husband and wife eat tomantic dinner, then head up stairs and tell each other they have 20 minutes to do what ever, and the plot insinuates some play time? Then it shows 3 kids latter, house is a wteck and they head up stairs and say we have 20 minutes, plot changes to them sleeping?
> 
> Yea if we had sitters, momma and me be crashed in the bed for 12 hrs straight. No moving, no loving just hard core crash!!! Hahaha


I'm sure you'd have no problem getting a sitter Jason on here....:thumbsup:


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

jaster said:


> Sounds like a plan. Coldwater is bettter in my opinion?? Lol


We can do it at my house.....fire up the pit and the grill.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Jason said:


> I'm sure you'd have no problem getting a sitter Jason on here....:thumbsup:


Hahaha, sure, bting the Cuffs for my middle one, the straight jacket for the oldest, and daughter for my youngest!!!!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

jaster said:


> Hahaha, sure, bting the Cuffs for my middle one, the straight jacket for the oldest, and daughter for my youngest!!!!!!



We can do it!!!! hahaha:whistling::thumbsup:


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

Sorry I'm late guys. Didn't get on the forum last night. Got off work and went straight to friends house for the Bama game. Donation done and RTR!


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Bump
https://www.youcaring.com/jaster-pff-501022


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Over $1K now! I know you do your own processing. But this should cover your mounts and the stuff you need to process them etc... 

Congrats again!


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Time to donate?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Telum Pisces said:


> Over $1K now! I know you do your own processing. But this should cover your mounts and the stuff you need to process them etc...
> 
> Congrats again!


You've never had Chad do a mount fer ya....He's high dollar but his work is worth it!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I am so very thankful for each and every one of you all 29 of you so far whom have gathered together to help cover the costs that will come with mounting these 2 deer of a lifetime for my boys. I recieved a $100 check towards it in the mail yesterday. This was totally un expected for Mullet hunter to suggest that and Brandon to start it all up. I am overwhelemed with the support all of the PFF has given my family in the last month. I dont know how to ever repay any of you, but If you ever need anything, just name it.

I put a $200 deposit down, and with the donations it will exactly cover the mounts within a few dollars. Again, I am at a loss for words, thankyou is just not enough. Most of you I have never met in person, but I am making it a mission to as of now!. Thankyou all from the bottom of my heart!


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

jaster said:


> I am so very thankful for each and every one of you all 29 of you so far whom have gathered together to help cover the costs that will come with mounting these 2 deer of a lifetime for my boys. I recieved a $100 check towards it in the mail yesterday. This was totally un expected for Mullet hunter to suggest that and Brandon to start it all up. I am overwhelemed with the support all of the PFF has given my family in the last month. I dont know how to ever repay any of you, but If you ever need anything, just name it.
> 
> I put a $200 deposit down, and with the donations it will exactly cover the mounts within a few dollars. Again, I am at a loss for words, thankyou is just not enough. Most of you I have never met in person, but I am making it a mission to as of now!. Thankyou all from the bottom of my heart!


Can you PM me your account number and routing number to your financial institution so I can send you these funds lol


----------



## reel-crazzzy (Sep 7, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Make that all 30 of you.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

glad to help post a picture of those kids with the mount ed


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I have P.M. 29 of 31 folks. If you got missed, or donated anonymously and would like a pack of Summer Sausage, plaes shoot me a P.M.


----------

